# Filling Gaps Between Siding and Brick



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

The one on the right I would put some foam backer rod in then caulk. The one on the left I might try slipping a piece of wood in there then screwing it in place through the outside piece then see what you have to deal with.


----------

